# Warner Robins, GA - Pet ID: 8-0243, M Adult, B&T



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

There is an adult male in Warner Robins Animal Control, GA. Unfortunately Warner Robins has had a Parvo outbreak, so dogs can only be released to rescue, have to be parvo tested and then placed somewhere (quarantined) for 10-14 days for the safety of other dogs. I am trying to help a senior lab in the same shelter, also caught up in the nightmare.

If anyone can help this boy the number for Warner Robins is: 478-929-7280.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Warner Robins, GA, Male black&tan, Pet ID: 8-0243*

Stunning


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Warner Robins, GA, Male black&tan, Pet ID: 8-0243*

Bump for this guy. Anyone working on him? Any temp info?


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Warner Robins, GA, Male black&tan, Pet ID: 8-0243*








Another gorgeous boy!!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Warner Robins, GA, Male black&tan, Pet ID: 8-0243*

I live in Warner Robins. I can go check him out if needed to see what his personality is like.


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Warner Robins, GA, Male black&tan, Pet ID: 8-0243*








Bump back to the spotlight!!


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Warner Robins, GA, Male black&tan, Pet ID: 8-0243*

Back to the top!! Any rescue has room for this boy?


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Warner Robins, GA, Male black&tan, Pet ID: 8-0243*

I understand that they're trying to be careful but as an adult dog, he's really at very little risk of parvo. He's just gorgeous and I love his smile.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Warner Robins, GA, Male black&tan, Pet ID: 8-0243*

Bump!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Warner Robins, GA, Male black&tan, Pet ID: 8-0243*

bump!


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Warner Robins, GA, Male black&tan, Pet ID: 8-0243*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11449130

Petfinder link says he's up for adoption today.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Warner Robins, GA, Male black&tan, Pet ID: 8-0243*

bump


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Warner Robins, GA, Male black&tan, Pet ID: 8-0243*

Listing Removed.... Hope he made it out.


----------

